# “Maiden” Voyage – Inshore 1-13-08 (Plus an extra)



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: “Maiden” Voyage – Inshore 1-13-08 (Plus an ext*

Congrats!!!!Kids are what it is all about.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: “Maiden” Voyage – Inshore 1-13-08 (Plus an ext*

Awesome job! MMMMM I can just taste that flat fish now.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: “Maiden” Voyage – Inshore 1-13-08 (Plus an ext*

stuffed flounder! "Yummy" comes to mind. Great sunglass pic.


----------

